

Ask HN: What are some small business IT security options? - rrggrr

We&#x27;re trying to find an intrusion detection and vulnerability scanning service that isn&#x27;t enterprise priced for our small business.  Something that runs in the background and jumps all over us if there&#x27;s an issue.  Any suggestions ?
======
sumodirjo
Suricata : [http://suricata-ids.org/](http://suricata-ids.org/)

